
Jeff Bezos Has Spent $42M Building a Clock to Run 10,000 Years - gk1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-02/jeff-bezos-has-spent-42-million-building-a-clock-to-run-10-000-years
======
grzm
Discussion from 10 days ago (over 120 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16449878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16449878)

------
sudders
Apart from the "because he can". Is there any use for it today?

~~~
derekp7
Is there use for any art project? (yes)

